# Petition: Tell the Fashion industry that we want age-appropriate clothing for our little girls



## PaigeC (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.secretkeepergirl.com/Bod_Squad_Petition.aspx

Quote:

The Bod Squad Petition
We believe that the fashion industry is pressuring little girls to grow up too fast! The findings of two years of study by an APA (American Psychological Association) task force state that clothing, which makes girls appear older, and the associated marketing efforts are linked to eating disorders, low self-esteem, and depression. Ironically, this early sexualization presented to young girls also has "negative consequences on girls' ability to develop healthy sexuality." We would like to request that industry leaders send a message to the fashion industry that mothers want to purchase age-appropriate clothing for our little girls and would like the fashion industry to evaluate the clothing they design and the messages they send to our daughters through advertising.

View the Report of the APA Task Force on the Sexualization of Girls
http://www.apa.org/pi/wpo/sexualizationrep.pdf


----------



## mad4mady (Dec 29, 2006)

I have happily signed your petition!

When I walked into a store at the mall to buy my daughter a bathing suite for summer. The clerk showed me their selection and they were bikini with padding in the tops. The sizes start at 4. I was horrified. All the clerk could say is that I could take them out...lets just say I will not be setting foot in that store ever again!








Megan


----------



## MayBaby2007 (Feb 22, 2007)

I signed it too









That's disgusting Mad4mady







:


----------



## MayBaby2007 (Feb 22, 2007)

I wanted to say though, that I went to Kohl's last weekend and hit the jackpot with nice girl clothes. They had a ton on clearance and I was able to get dd cute outfits that were age appropriate. I refuse to buy those short-shorts "everyone" sells. I buy mid-thigh to longer (like boy shorts length) and was able to find clothes I was happy with. I also got a ton of capri's that I can shorten to longer-shorts if we need. Mad4mady, check Khol's out if you have one near you.


----------



## thtr4me (Apr 24, 2009)

I happily signed for you. I only have a little boy (so far) but am appalled at girls clothes when I go shopping for him.

And for anyone needing shorts for their toddler girls (or boys) for the summer, Babies R Us had a great selection of knee length cotton shorts in lots of great colors. They were in the toddler boys section, but were a very gender neutral design.


----------



## PaigeC (Nov 25, 2008)

I think the organization that is doing the petition, SecretKeeperGirl, is also doing something where they pick a retailer with age appropriate clothes and have a nationwide shopping day to thank them for it. I'm doing to keep an eye on the website!


----------



## rainashine (Oct 29, 2008)

I signed! As the mother of a little girl I'm really appalled at what's available for girls today. It doesn't help that I'm from a more northern climate and am living farther south now. I've been pretty taken aback about what teens and adults wear here in the summer--even to church! Alot of it, I would be uncomfortable wearing out of my backyard.


----------



## Joansay (Jan 1, 2008)

I can not tell you how often I complain about this issue. Sad to say, it's not just the clothing manufacturers, but also parents that allow them to wear them or put children in those clothes.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:

Sad to say, it's not just the clothing manufacturers, but also parents that allow them to wear them or put children in those clothes.
Absolutely. And buying that stuff just encourages the stores to stock more.

I signed the petition.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I've taken to buying toddler boys denim shorts 1 size smaller than she wears in girls clothing (I've had luck finding non-cargo boys denim shorts, and cotton shorts in Target), or girls shorts that have a cuff on them that I can let down one turn. I was handed down some Children's Place shorts with a cuff and button on the side that were SO short, and when I let the cuff out they were mid thigh and perfect.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
Absolutely. And buying that stuff just encourages the stores to stock more.

I signed the petition.

yeppers. you vote with your money... the demand effects the supply yk?

but i'm with you... heck i have difficulty finding clothes for me that aren't to something... to short, to tight, to much cleavage etc.

and erm.. padding in kids swim suits? wtf? whose warped idea was that one.. and how do they not see how incredibly inappropriate that is?


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

I hate bathing suit season!!! I can never find anything that works for my dd's. They want to run and play...just like boys do....but almost all suits I see are made only for looks. My youngest dd is always picking the bottoms out of her butt. Even if I find "boy cut" bottoms they still ride up in "booty short" fashion.
I really have to learn to sew with swimwear fabric and just avoid all the headaches.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

I have to say, I have 3 daughters, one infant, one preschooler and one 8yo. I have never had a problem finding age appropriate clothing for them, bathing suits included. Absolutely there are hootchie clothes available, same as there are conservative womens clothing, and hootchie womens clothing.

I love carter's clothing for my girls, it goes up to size 7, and is classic girl stuff through and through. I've also found plenty of reasonable stuff in old navy, target, kohls, walmart, children's place etc.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a 15yo, and we have never had trouble finding appropriate clothes for her. We shop at "normal" stores (Kohls, PacSun, Penny's, etc.). There really is plenty available out there that's not skimpy, hoochie, slutty...


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I have never had this problem with my daughter... granted I allow her to wear the short shorts but only under a dress (shes only 4 so she doesn't always remember to sit lady-like so I like her to wear shorts under her dresses) but other than that... the worst shirt she has is a halter top my mother bought her that she wont be wearing. all of the rest of her clothes are well-cut t-shirts and long-sleeved shirts and pants or capris.... but then again I dont wear short shorts or really anything above my knees... so she assumes its normal to never go shorter than capris.


----------



## mama516/419 (Feb 15, 2009)

We are preaty stricked with DDs clothes ( no hallter tops , most of her stuff is Skorts and we dont allow any of kids to wear charcter or store logos on their clothes ) and I dont find it difficult to shop with all the stores around. We were having a swim suit issue as the 1piece was always up her butt and the 2 piece we was cute and and cut generously ( not skimpy) but still seemed not right and my mother found her a childs Tankini with matching board shorts covered in little peace signs and it was at Target.


----------

